# whats classed as high mileage on a vw diesel?



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

looking at a used touran at the week end.

58 plate with 63000 miles on the clock

would you say this is high mileage for a vw diesel ??

anything to look out for on the engine?

cheers

steve


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Would say no on the mileage wish mine was that mileage on the clock, check the oil spec used in the car plus has the cam belt been changed, if dsg is the gearbox has the oil been changed.

Drive it on the motorway, all the roads, how does the turbo kick plus the gear changes if dsg should be smooth, and also hear the turbo spinning. 

Check all electrics work, go on the trip computer look at option 2, will tell you how many miles the car has done, plus the mpg in average mode.

Check for smoking, whilst driving.


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

63k on a VW Diesel is not even run in


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Not for a VW no but its high mileage for a 3 and a bit year old car imho


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Spoony said:


> Not for a VW no but its high mileage for a 3 and a bit year old car imho


Kinda depends if they were motorway miles. If so, then the car hasn't been stressed as opposed to stop start town driving.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh sorry i was not aware it was three years old, these number plate numbers make it confusing for me.

For three years thats alot of mileage, but i would not worrie, testdrive it and see how it goes, how much is the touran going for then...


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I'd rather have higher miles in a short space of time than lower mileage over a longer period. More motorway miles = thousands fewer gear changes and stop/starts, and it's up to temperature for longer than a local commuter car for example. 

As for Vee Dubb engines, don't know a lot about what they put in the cars, but know of a bloke with a T4 Caravelle that had 270,000 on it and apart from regular service parts he'd only had to replace the clutch in it.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

thanks for the replies so far.

here is a link to the car, all opinions welcome...........

http://www.cargiant.co.uk/Volkswagen/Touran/details-521068-Volkswagen-Touran.asp?viewtype=0

the car has full vw history and when i spoke to the garage he said it had 3 stamps in the book so im guessing its on long life servicing.

i also think that it has been a mway munching rep mobile as it has a mobile phone cradle on the dash.

to be fair we will only be doing 7-8k a year prob less so it will even out eventually!!

now as its a 58 plate(registered feb 2009) will it be a pd engine or a cr version?? how to tell the difference?

cheers

steve


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Not for a VW no but its high mileage for a 3 and a bit year old car imho


What he said :thumb:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

1,000,000,000 miles if its well looked after


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We have a 58 plate focus at work with 97k on the clock, 68k will be fine. Just find out if it has a dpf and if it's ever been changed


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> We have a 58 plate focus at work with 97k on the clock, 68k will be fine. Just find out if it has a dog and if it's ever been changed


how can i tell if the one in the link above will have a dpf filter and if it is a pd or cr engine?


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a 57 plate Jetta tdi, 170k miles and used as a taxi. Only problem I've had was ABS pump , which VW fixed outside warranty. No issues with the engine, gets a oil change every 10k.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

I have been to Cargiant a couple of times when looking for cars. I am always amazed by the awful state their cars are in body wise. The on-line pictures look OK but when you get there they are really bad. Also they are very poor on part ex prices and hardly budge on price, although they are cheaper to start with.
Pretty sure it won't have a dpf. Mileage is fine and although high for a 3 1/2 year old car this would lead me to suspect it is probably motorway miles which is better.
Have you looked privately and getting an inspection done to make sure if it is ok. I would think you should be able to get a better deal this way but depends on circumstances.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

renton said:


> looking at a used touran at the week end.
> 
> 58 plate with 63000 miles on the clock
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that milage. VW say change cambelts at 4 years or 80,000 miles so make a note of that for future costs. If you do under 7,000 miles a year you will gain as it will return to average mileage after 4 ish years of owning it:thumb: Higher than average cars are a good buy for low mileage users:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Baz xp800 said:


> I have a 57 plate Jetta tdi, 170k miles and used as a taxi. Only problem I've had was ABS pump , which VW fixed outside warranty. No issues with the engine, gets a oil change every 10k.


Your avatar is mouth watering :argie:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

renton said:


> thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> here is a link to the car, all opinions welcome...........
> 
> ...


If its long life servicing they tend to be every 18k in my experience, so the next isn't far off, & 1.9/2.0 tdi are 60k for cambelts, so expect £350 for the belt, & water pump change, plus which ever service is #4.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

63K isn't high mileage on anything from the last 10 years.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

bigmc said:


> 63K isn't high mileage on anything from the last 10 years.


Unless its a citroen !!


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Should be fine, as above, check maintenance. If you don't do a high mileage you can often get a high ish car and over time it evens out, but costs less at the outset. I do this a lot, but it must have a good history and look like it has been taken care of.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

63k in 3 years mean this car was used mainly on motorways which is much better for engine than city driving (start often from cold engine) I would go for it if condition is good


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

just as an update....

we went and had a look at the car in the link and it was an absolute dog, every panel had a mark or dent, 4 different types of tyre, and the interior was a mess. 

totally different from the pics.

we also looked at two passat estates whilst we were there and they were the same!!

we have found a 57 plate with 55k on the clock, one owner and full vw history for 9k 

been and had a look and it looks ok although its had some paint and one of the panel gaps is a bit iffy but they have said they can sort it out.

would that put you off??

cheers

steve


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

is it the 1.9 engine or 2.0 Diesel? The 1.9 is an absolute bonbproof engine. here in Holland 160K km is not even seen as run in..a friend had 400K km on his. The 2.0 liter does not have the same good reputation here, but is still a good engine..


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I own a 1.9 TDi (105ps) Touran and a 2.0 Tdi (140ps) Mk5 Golf.

They are both on around 80k miles.
The 2.0 is a MUCH smoother engine with a lot more torque.

The Touran is a great car for a small family, especially for younger children.
Be carefull as some of them were used as Minicabs.
No problems with reliability.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

also see if its had the recalls done, its a vw its bound to of had a few :lol:


----------



## Seanseansean (Jan 8, 2012)

My passat 2.0 tdi is a 2007 and has 164k on the clock, not long had a new clutch and it looks like new inside  

So yours is only a baby

Edit: and new injectors as they where a recall. But mine where fine


----------

